# 23 years old and not suitable for IVF



## Bexxit (Mar 22, 2013)

Just had the devastating news that my antral follicle scan was deemed unsuccessful and therefore IVF is not suitable - the chance of success would be 1%.

I'm 23, had my right ovary removed in October 2012 due to a 30cm cyst. I had a 10cm cyst on left ovary but that was drained. Fast forward to Feb 2013 and the cyst has returned and 6cmx7.5cm.
The consultants do not want to perform surgery but want to 'watch and wait' but in the meantime ACU has told us that IVF is not suitable. 

Gutted doesn't quite cover how I feel right now!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Bexxit - just wanted to try offer a few words of advice, there's always the option of donor egg ivf which the nhs do fund cycles for, I speak to a girl roughly your age on this website who had both ovaries removed & was funded for 2 donor egg ivf cycles. x


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

The clinics can never see anything on a folicle scan with me and yet i used to make an average of 10 eggs per cycle.

Get a second opinion!! Professor Campbell at Create health in harley street has a brilliant scan machine that can see more than most.

DO NOT LET ONE FOLLY SCAN decide how u will respond!!

I also had a massive cyst removed on one ovary and that ovary was very small and hardly responded.

Do not worry about the cyst! If you take primolut it will dissolve it.

I make a lot of cysts and since I started taking primolut before a cycle, I never had them again.

Always get a second opinion. I wouldnt remove the cyst surgucally as that can cause damage!! Just take primolut and u will see it wont be there!! I was VERY skeptical that primolut would dissolve the massive cyst that I had but it did.

You are young and the person who did your scan may have been wrong.

I opnce did treatment at crgh in London. When i went for the afc they told me i had no follys. I was in tears! they let me cycle because my blood work was okay and the hormones were correct. Then they were threatening to cancel the cycle as they couldnt see anything on the scan!! I went during the cycle to Professor Campbell at Create for a second opinion and he saw 11 follys with his super machine!! We did collect 11 eggs!! PLEASE DONT GIVE UP HOPE!!


----------



## Bexxit (Mar 22, 2013)

Just an update -

I had keyhole surgery to remove 7.5cm cyst on my remaining ovary in June. I had a AFC in May and the cyst proved to cause problems to see any follicles at all. 

I had a AFC today, 4 follicles seen along with 2 tiny cysts 17x16mm and 13x10mm. 

I'm so confused and feel I'm bombarded with my options of IVF.


----------



## Bexxit (Mar 22, 2013)

My AMH is also only 1.


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey didn't want to read and run.  Could you go and speak to your clinics counsellor re your options on IVF, they might be able to help you decide what you feel is the right way forward for you.  If you don't feel that you've had your options properly explained then I would ask for another appointment with the consultant.

Sending you lots of hugs       xxx


----------



## Bexxit (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, didn't think I would be posting with this update but I am just back with all my drugs & medication to start IVF...! I start the Suprecur nasal spray tomorrow and then on Monday, I'm on 450iu Gonal-F injection for 7 days.
I did get scanned again today and one of the tiny cysts that was there before has grown to approx 23mm but is borderline and hopefully will just be drained during an egg collection  

I think someone is looking down on us?


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Good luck  only the one egg is needed, honestly. Xx


----------

